# Vanillin in bath Bombs?



## TVivian (Jul 1, 2015)

For those who make bath bombs, do you notice vanilla scents discoloring in bombs the same way they do in soaps and lotion? I'm pretty new to bath bombs.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 1, 2015)

I've had discoloration.  It wasn't as dramatic as with soap, but I was also using a lower % of FO.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 1, 2015)

I've had a couple darken.  I make bubble scoops though so might make a difference.   I had a pink sugar go brown.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 2, 2015)

I just made cotton candy/vanilla cupcake scented bath bombs last night with no colorant and I haven't seen any discoloration but I will definitely let you know if that changes. I'm hoping it doesn't because they are perfectly bright white right now.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 2, 2015)

Ok, thank you for the info! I guess I'll make a few test bombs or maybe use a colorant that compliments the discoloration hopefully without turning the bath water brown haha.. Can you imagine?.. Yuk.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 2, 2015)

Just call it chocolate bath water...


----------



## TBandCW (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes, my bath bombs turn brown.  That's why I don't make/sell vanilla bath bombs anymore.


----------

